# účelový



## winpoj

Zdravím, tak někteří nám říkají, že něco je "účelová kauza", to stíhání je "účelové" apod. Myslíte, že existuje v angličtině jedno slovo, které by vyjadřovalo něco podobného?


----------



## Onyx18

Ahoj, jestli ten význam chápu správně, tak "účelové" je synonymem pro "vypočítavé" - calculated behaviour - vypočítavé/účelové jednání


----------



## bibax

To je ale módní význam, (zne)užívaný zejména politiky. Neutrálně "účelové jednání" není vypočítavé, je to spíše jednání racionální. Policie snad každé vyšetřování vede "účelově", ne? Z pohledu politika ale _"účelově"_ jedná ten, kdo se ho nebo jeho stranu snaží poškodit.

Jak to říci anglicky, nevím. Neutrálně je to _goal-directed behavior_.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

V tom "zkresleném"/"módním" významu souhlasím s Onyxem - "calculated". Najde se ovšem i "self-serving":


> Israel’s only rebuttal to these charges was a military investigation conducted by the Israeli Army itself. But that self-serving investigation was nearly unanimously condemned as lacking independence and impartiality. (huffingtonpost.com)


 a (možná, podle kontextu) "vexatious":


> *vex‧a‧tious* /vekˈseɪʃəs/ adjective - vexatious legal actions are not serious or based on the truth, but are done only to annoy someone (ldoceonline.com)


V "racionálním" smyslu pak "goal-directed", "target-oriented", "purposeful", "purpose-oriented" atd. (taky podle kontextu) (Ngram).


----------



## winpoj

Díky za odpovědi. Šlo mi o ten význam, ve kterém se to používá v kontextu, který jsem nastínil v otázce.

Vexatious bych asi spíš chápal jako "šikanózní".


----------

